# Mixing areas/Lab



## Zimpie (26/3/16)

Dear Local Juice creators,

Could we please have a look at where the juices we vape into out bodies are created? Clean room, Kitchen , Garage etc

Would like to see what standards are being kept

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (26/3/16)

Zimpie said:


> Dear Local Juice creators,
> 
> Could we please have a look at where the juices we vape into out bodies are created? Clean room, Kitchen , Garage etc
> 
> Would like to see what standards are being kept


This is a bit of a "shoot from the hip" question, nevertheless a significant and relevant one. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (27/3/16)

This should be interesting...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

I predict no pictures for a while but maybe a couple in a few weeks time.


----------



## Spydro (27/3/16)

Not local. I haven't bothered with pictures of my "lab", although I wouldn't call it that and doubt I will take pics. But I do have lab gear, follow high standards for my flavor extractions and for mixing my recipes, use the highest quality ingredients I can find, only using the cleanest/highest rated VG, PG and nic base available in the US bought from that vendor.


----------



## Noux (27/3/16)

This is obviously directed at Juicers making their juice at home and selling it to the public....however in the spirit of sharing; I've made a few batches for myself, others liked it and started buying more, now i'm just talking about 4 or so people so don't get excited...but anyway. I make the batches in my kitchen after a long days work - enjoy mixing and learning more as I go...I have made some questionable (vape and taste wise) flops (which I blame on the the juice/PG/VG/Nic company that made it, lol , I keep a clean working space with all the correct equipment that I keep clean as I mix, then to after the magic potions are done i clean everything and store them neatly in the Vapebox.

After all I'm vaping it too


----------

